# Keto diet plan - first draft



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Evening all. A serious thread from me - something that has been greatly lacking lately. But if you're on the stock market, get buying Andrex.

Vitals. Age 22. Height 6`4. Weight currently 16 stone 4. bf%, no idea. Researching other people pics etc, I'd say around 15/16%. BMR is apparently around 2350.

I want to lose some (a lot of) fat over the next few months, maintain and possibly gain muscle as much as possible (hence EPI) and generally take it a bit more seriously. Hopefully get into the single digits in the long run. Once I get the diet side nailed in this thread, I'll annoy you all with a planned weekly routine for you to critique as well. I hope to do an epi cycle roughly 3 weeks after "starting". This will probably all be journaled for advice / tips along the way, and hopefully for people in my position to learn from.

So anyway. Food. I plan to have 3 "menus" to choose from each day. So it'll go 1 2 3 1 2 3 carb up. I understand there are a lot of shakes, but being a student, money is a bit tight.

Menu 1:

5 scrambled whole eggs with added whole milk. 2 rashers of bacon (grilled)

30g mixed nuts + bulkpowders complete blend in whole milk.

1 can tuna, lettuce, 1/2 an avocado, tbsp fatman mayo

2 babybel + bulkpowders complete blend in whole milk

PWO standard whey shake in water.

2 chicken breasts, 30g cheese, broccoli, EVOO fried onions.

Bulkpowders Casein with 300ml whole milk, spoon of natural pb

Menu 2:

3 sausages (grilled), 4 scrambled whole eggs with added whole milk

1/2 an avocado with mayo in the stone recess to eat with it (try it it's incredible)

DIY caesar salad - 1 chicken breast, lettuce, 2 rashers bacon (diced), 20g grated cheese, full fat pizza express house dressing

2 cheese strings

PWO double scoop BP complete blend, whole milk.

1 cod fillet, shallow fried in EVOO, 60g spinach, 30g brocolli.

Bulkpowders casein with 300ml whole milk, spoon of natural pb

Menu 3:

4 egg, 40g cheddar cheese, 25g mushrooms omlette, fried in EVOO

30g mixed nuts

2 chicken breasts stuffed with full fat philedelphia (1tbsp each) wrapped in bacon (1 rasher each) (will put up a recipe if anyone wants). 60g spinach

2 babybel

PWO BP complete blend 300ml whole milk

2 home made burgers (mince + egg) with cheese, wrapped in lettuce.

Bulkpowders casein with 300ml whole milk, spoon of natural pb

Carb up:

Bagels, rice, jacket potato etc with the above.

Other supps: 5g creatine daily. Multivit daily, Fish oil caps daily.

Initial feedback would be great. Once I've had some feedback / first glance comments, I will make any changes, work out exact macros and bump this this again for review.

Thanks a lot.

veetech


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Mate, did keto for 6 months and lost 4 stone,

An example of a problem I see from menu 1 - you have 4 portions of protien/shake in your day.... These contain carbs, enough carbs to kick you out of ketosis, a can of tuna or tin of mackrel would suit much better, 4 portions of shakes could easily contain 20g carbs.

Your 300ml whole milk is also going to contain 15-30g carbs, again this will kick you out of ketosis, and the sausages, be careful some of these cab contain up to 10g of carbs per sausage.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi mate thanks for advice. So sub a couple of shakes for a can of tuna. Could I add a bit of mayo as well? The bp complete blend is only 0.9g carbs per 30g serving. Should I drop milk all together and just use water? Sausages I know can be a bit dodgy. Was considering turkey sausages as an alternative?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

yes 100% add a tablespoon or two of mayo with the subbed tuna, The fats are what you are looking for!

I would drop the milk, there is no space for it in keto as it contains sugars and carbs! Nothing wrong with water, if you are really fussy some alpro light soya (0.1g carb per 100ml)

Turkey sausages can even be risky... containing rusk and other mixes, but jsut search supermarkets for low carb content... Id avoid butcher sausages believe it or not as these are usually riffe with carbs (as i found out from a few butchers after asking for ingredient list then looking up nutritional values online) unless they can advise you there is 100% nothing extra added, although highly unlikely.

If really wanting sausages there should be no other sources of direct/indirect carbs for the rest of the day!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

Something not a lot of people are aware of with Keto diets is that Citric Acid can boot you out of ketosis or keep you from fall deep into ketosis - so avoid like the plauge as it will make it so much easier (difference being, it would take either 4 days with citric acid to fall into keto or 24hrs without!!)


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Good stuff. Quantities etc looking good?


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

I used these sausages 0.3 grams carbs each

Jimmys Farm Free Range Pork Sausages 360G

£2.99 for 6


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah looks good, I didnt even bother counting cals on keto.. and the weight fell off! appititte is massivley supressed.. so much so you sometimes feel sick trying to down the foods.

Example of what I ate

MEAL1 : 3 scrambled eggs, 2 babybell, OR Whey shake, 1tblspn EVOO, 30g milled flax

MEAL2 : tin tuna, tblspn mayo, (or 180-200g chicken) 2 baby bell

MEAL3 150g cold meat, 2 babybell

MEAL4 : tin tuna, tblspn mayo, 100g broccoli

MEAL5: 180-200g chicken breast,100g broccoli, 1 tblspn EVOO (direct in mouth)

MEAL6 : 20-30g nuts

Only thing I found was got really bad / sore throats with keto, even with plenty vitamin supps, broccoli etc, like a constant fleghm at the back of my throat!

Lol looking back at that mealplan, I actually loved it! My tastebuds were always dancing like mad when eating meals.. so simple too! Sometimes I found I could get pretty emotionally drained with the zero carb, and found that topping up the fats with a tblspn of EVOO into your mouth helped it super quick.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Good stuff cheers man. I seem to plan to eat a lot more than you but that's down to the intended 6 weeks of epi after 2 weeks on diet. Protein should be high enough for this and fat for energy. Quite excited to get stuck in.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Not to sound like a smart****, but what you're proposing is actually a CKD (Cyclical Ketogenic Diet), which is in my opinion a brilliant way of getting lean without losing muscle and without necessarily using drugs (although they undeniably help alot).

I'm not in any way knocking your plan, but why don't you simply use Ultimate Diet 2.0 by Lyle McDonald? It has helped me alot and I found it to work exactly as advertised, i.e. no muscle loss - in fact I've increased my lifts, approximately 1-1.5 pounds per week of fat loss. Doesn't sound like a huge fat loss perhaps, but the good thing about it is not sacrificing your hard-won muscle gains.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

^ Never heard of it but will look into it thanks mate.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

UD2 explains how to set up all of your macros (protein, carbs, fat). There are few or no meal recommendations as such, but I presume that you'll know how to do that anyway so as to get a decently balanced diet. Another nice thing about the system is that he explains how to do it all without drugs, and then goes on to give various options going from very mild supplements up to hard-core drugs to further improve results.

It would be hard to be any more meticulous.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> UD2 explains how to set up all of your macros (protein, carbs, fat). There are few or no meal recommendations as such, but I presume that you'll know how to do that anyway so as to get a decently balanced diet. Another nice thing about the system is that he explains how to do it all without drugs, and then goes on to give various options going from very mild supplements up to hard-core drugs to further improve results.
> 
> It would be hard to be any more meticulous.


Im sorry but you originally came in with a statement regarding how much better LD was for keeping more muscle mass over CKD, and that he guides his users on how to do it without drugs, and then how to use his diet theory along with increasing strengths of chems/drugs ? this could be said for all kinds of keto.. not just LD

I dont really see the massive appeal over other versions. With CKD, with the protien high enough you are nto going to be loosing muscle mass.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Interested to see how you get on with this mate


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Will do a full journal when I've eaten everything in my cupboards and do a big shop. I've got my bike direct access + test from 9th = 13th September so it's likely to start around 15th.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I wouldn't use EVOO to cook in, add it in your shakes to drink. Cook in butter and/or olive oil.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Passed my bike test so this will be starting v soon. Looking forward to it!! Any final comments??

Will also be doing cardio before breakfast 5x a week.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

im back on keto for 8 weeks mate, hopefuly shed the remaining blubber im holding then start a serious muscle build!


----------

